

Thank HN: Claim your personal Screenleap handle until April 30 - ttruong

Hey Hacker News,<p>You have been really good to Screenleap since our soft launch here back in February and we would like to give back to you. We are launching user accounts with handles next week and wanted to give the Hacker News community first dibs on claiming their handles.<p>For a limited time only (until midnight on April 30, 2012), you can claim your free user handle by signing up using our Hacker News promo at http://www.screenleap.com/signup?referer=hn<p>A handle is a username link that can be provided to friends (i.e., http://www.screenleap.com/pg) as an easy way to initiate a screen session with someone. We only support public sharing (broadcasting) right now with handles but will be adding private sharing soon too. In addition, in the coming weeks we will be adding support for creating a friends list with the ability to quickly share your screen with a friend by clicking on their names (like instant messaging).<p>Thanks!
The Screenleap Team
======
Casseres
I'm a new HN reader, so while I signed up (thanks!), I must admit this is the
first time I'm hearing of Screenleap.

On the front page I noticed "As Seen In" ... Lifehacker. I happen to read
Lifehacker so I tried to see if the logo was a link to where it was mentioned
- no dice.

After a quick Google search, I found the article devoted to Screenleap (but it
doesn't show up on the homepage yet, odd). I really wish websites would make
those "As Seen On" logos actual links to where they were featured, otherwise,
I generally don't give them much credibility.

Is there a reason why they can't be links?

EDIT: I think this is the first time I've ever signed up for an online service
and _didn't_ get an e-mail after signing up. I don't know whether to thank
you, or think that people might forget they signed up or something if they
don't have an e-mail about it in their inbox.

------
shawnps
Thanks, got mine. It said "handle taken" in red text briefly before I signed
up, but I ended up with the handle that I wanted.

------
johnhess
try to find a more obvious thing than the little "inactive plugin" at the
bottom... just ignore "click enable" stuff these days, and wait for prompts
(like up near the address bar).

hit people upside the face with it

------
fourmii
Thanks, cool product! Just got my handle!

------
artag
sweet! got mine! :-)

------
irunbackwards
Claimed, thanks!

------
Mz
I get to finally actually be "Michele" which is usually not available (or that
would be my HN handle as well).

Thanks.

------
mdoyle
thanks!

